
Ask HN: What's preventing you from implementing HTTPS? - Mojah
Despite HTTPS adoption rising, there are still more - major - sites without it. If you&#x27;re the maintainer of such site, what&#x27;s holding you back?
======
mtmail
Google's report on top websites using https
[https://transparencyreport.google.com/https/top-
sites](https://transparencyreport.google.com/https/top-sites)

An argument I hear is that ad networks don't support https well enough. (I
don't have websites with ads so I can't tell).

